# A lookback at Fred Fisher VC



## 54/102 CEF (3 Jun 2008)

With all the new VC news items its time to look back at Canadian VC History 

See www.cobwfa.ca FRED FISHER VC - by a former CO of The Lincoln And Welland Regiment


----------



## exspy (3 Jun 2008)

Excellent article by Bill Smy who is, I believe, a poster on this forum.

Would that all biographies could be so well written.

Dan.


----------



## exspy (4 Jun 2008)

Further to Fred Fisher's time with the 13th Battalion CEF, I noticed that the name of his Commanding Officer was Frederick Loomis.  Frederick Loomis later became a Major-General and commanded the 3rd Canadian Division during the war.

There was a fine officer of the RCR who became a Major-General also from Montreal by the name of Dan Gordon Loomis.  Would I be correct in believing that they are father and son or somehow else related?

Dan.


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Jun 2008)

Major General Dan Loomis and I worked in the same area in CFHQ when he was a senior LCol. He mentioned once that his father had been a major general.


----------



## exspy (5 Jun 2008)

Old Sweat,

Thanks for the reply.  Frederick Loomis must be Dan Loomis' father after all.

According to Dan Loomis' biography he worked as a Lieutenant-Colonel in the Directorate of Strategic Planning from February 1971 to July 1972.  Were you too a strategic planner?  Loomis was transferred there right after commanding 1RCR during the October Crisis.  Did the two of you ever discuss that?  He wrote a book about his experiences published in 1984 called 'Not Much Glory: Quelling the FLQ'.

Dan.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Jun 2008)

Exspy

I was the SO to the Director General Plans at the time. I never discussed the FLQ Crisis with Loomis at the time, perhaps because it was so fresh and we had other fish to fry at the time.

Sorry,

Sweatie


----------

